# Die sitzen allerdings keineswegs nur auf der Anklagebank



## Platinum1973

¡Hola a todos!

¿Podrían ayudarme con la siguiente frase? Me la encontré en un texto que trata sobre cómo identificar a un psicópata.

"Die sitzen *allerdings keineswegs nu*r auf der Anklagebank, wei sie grausame Verbrechen begangen haben".

Se sientan en el banquillo de los acusados porque han cometido crímenes atroces.

Lo que no llego a entender es la parte en negrita.

Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Hola, Platinum!

Se trata de una necagión, literalmente "allerdings" = "aunque", "keineswegs" = "de ninguna manera"/"ni en nada", "nur" = "sólo". 
Porque - por lo que recuerdo de las estadísticas - dicen que hay muchísimos psicópatas entre policías, abogados, cocineros, jefes de empresa, etc., que nunca se sientan en éste banquillo de los acusados.

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## osa_menor

Hola:

La traducción literal ya Susanna te la ha dado.
Si en vez de "keineswegs" uso "nicht" en esta oración, cambio el sentido no mucho y puedo traducirla  así: 
Aunque no sólo se sientan en el banquillo de los acusados porque han cometido crímenes atroces.
Hay que tener también otra razón porque son acusados.
Ich weiß nicht ob mein Spanisch verständlich ist, deshalb schreibe ich es noch auf deutsch:
Wenn man statt "keineswegs" einfach "nicht" schreibt, ändert sich der Sinn nur geringfügig. 
Die Personen, von denen die Rede ist, sitzen auf der Anklagebank, aber nicht nur, weil sie grausame Verbrechen begangen haben" (sondern es muss noch einen anderen Grund geben). 

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

> "Die sitzen *allerdings keineswegs nu**r* auf der Anklagebank, weil sie grausame Verbrechen begangen haben".


Sollte der Satz nicht etwa so lauten: "Die sitzen *allerdings keineswegs* auf der Anklagebank *nur, weil* sie grausame Verbrechen begangen haben"?

Denn der Satz mit _nur_ direkt vor _auf der Anklagebank_ ergibt für mich einen anderen Sinn.

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

kunvla said:


> Sollte der Satz nicht etwa so lauten: "Die sitzen *allerdings keineswegs* auf der Anklagebank *nur, weil* sie grausame Verbrechen begangen haben"?
> 
> Denn der Satz mit _nur_ direkt vor _auf der Anklagebank_ ergibt für mich einen anderen Sinn.
> 
> Saludos,



Sí, el sentido cambiaría, pero hay que interpretar la oración que puso Platinum1973.
Saludos.


----------



## Spharadi

Interessante Frage! 
Obwohl der Satz korrekt ist, dessen Konstruktion klingt seltsam. "Die sitzen allerdings keineswegs nur auf der Anklagebank", d.h. sie sitzen auch auf anderen Bänken? Es hat etwas mit Logik zu tun. Deswegen finde ich den Einwand kunvlas gerechtfertigt.  "Die sitzen allerdings keineswegs auf der Anklagebank nur, weil sie grausame Verbrechen begangen haben", (sondern es muss noch einen anderen Grund geben), diese Version m. E.  ändert nicht den Sinn des Originalsatzes, im Gegenteil, sie ist "logischer", (meine ich).


----------



## osa_menor

Spharadi said:


> Interessante Frage!
> Obwohl  der Satz korrekt ist, dessen Konstruktion klingt seltsam. "Die sitzen  allerdings keineswegs nur auf der Anklagebank", d.h. sie sitzen auch auf  anderen Bänken? Es hat etwas mit Logik zu tun. Deswegen finde ich den  Einwand kunvlas gerechtfertigt.  "Die sitzen allerdings keineswegs auf  der Anklagebank nur, weil sie grausame Verbrechen begangen haben",  (sondern es  muss noch einen anderen Grund geben),  diese Version m. E.  ändert  nicht den Sinn des Originalsatzes, im Gegenteil, sie ist "logischer",  (meine ich).



Mich stört die Stellung des Wörtchens "*nur*" nicht. 
Ich sage zum Beispiel auch: _Ich gehe nicht *nur* in die VHS um Spanisch zu lernen, (sondern *auch* um nette Leute zu treffen_). Wenn ich hingegen sagen würde, _Ich gehe nicht in die VHS nur, um Spanisch zu lernen,_ dann könnte ich fortsetzen _das kann ich auch im Internet tun. _Damit sage ich, dass ich *nicht *in die VHS gehe.

Ich bin mir deshalb nicht ganz im Klaren, ob man dann den Satz nicht auch anders  interpretieren könnte, wenn das *"nur"* unmittelbar vor dem *"weil*" steht und zwar in dem Sinne, dass sie gar nicht auf der Anklagebank sitzen (owohl sie dort hingehören), nach dem Motto: Nur weil sie grausame Verbrechen begangen haben, kommen sie noch lange nicht auf die Anklagebank, die Verbrechen müssen auch als solche erkannt und angeklagt werden. 

Ich denke schon den halben Tag über diesen Satz nach und bin zu der Überzeugung gekommen, dass Kontext fehlt.

Viele Grüße
Osa


----------



## Platinum1973

¡Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras interesantes aportaciones! 
Siento haber tardado tanto en contestar. 

Incluyo a continuación el párrafo completo (sólo con el fin de proporcionar un contexto más amplio):

"Sie sind intelligent, charmant, eloquent - und gefährlich. Die Rede ist von Psychopathen. Die sitzen allerdings keineswegs nur auf der Anklagebank, weil sie grausame Verbrechen begangen haben, oder bevölkern spannende Thriller. Psychopathen - und das ist das Erschreckende daran - begegnet man überall im Alltag. Meist ohne es zu merken".

¡Hasta pronto!

Platinum1973


----------



## kunvla

Platinum1973 said:


> ¡Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras interesantes aportaciones!
> Siento haber tardado tanto en contestar.
> 
> Incluyo a continuación el párrafo completo (sólo con el fin de proporcionar un contexto más amplio):
> 
> "Sie sind intelligent, charmant, eloquent - und gefährlich. Die Rede ist von Psychopathen. Die sitzen allerdings keineswegs nur auf der Anklagebank, weil sie grausame Verbrechen begangen haben, oder bevölkern spannende Thriller. Psychopathen - und das ist das Erschreckende daran - begegnet man überall im Alltag. Meist ohne es zu merken".
> 
> ¡Hasta pronto!
> 
> Platinum1973


Die sitzen allerdings keineswegs nur auf der Anklagebank [...], (sondern) Psychopathen [...] begegnet man überall im Alltag.

Kontext! Das heißt, man sieht Psychopathen nicht ausschließlich auf der Anklagebank, sondern auch auf der Straße, auf der Arbeit usw., man erkennt sie bloß nicht immer.

Saludos,


----------



## Platinum1973

¡Muchas gracias, Kunvla!

Prometo incluir siempre el contexto de ahora en adelante.

Saludos

Platinum1973


----------



## osa_menor

Spharadi said:


> Interessante Frage!
> Obwohl der Satz korrekt ist, dessen Konstruktion klingt seltsam. "Die sitzen allerdings keineswegs nur auf der Anklagebank", d.h. *sie sitzen auch auf anderen Bänken*? Es hat etwas mit Logik zu tun. Deswegen finde ich den Einwand kunvlas gerechtfertigt.  "Die sitzen allerdings keineswegs auf der Anklagebank nur, weil sie grausame Verbrechen begangen haben", (sondern es muss noch einen anderen Grund geben), diese Version m. E.  ändert nicht den Sinn des Originalsatzes, im Gegenteil, sie ist "logischer", (meine ich).



Guten Morgen,

Spharadi hatte also recht. Sie *sitzen *auch auf andern Bänken. Und, was viel schlimmer ist, manchmal  auf Sitzgelegenheiten, von denen aus sie Macht ausüben können: Chefsessel zum Beispiel oder Richterstühle.

Ein gesegnetes Osterfest allen

Ursula


----------

